# 1941 Speedking



## TheFizzer

All original 1941 Speedking 26” bike.  Working klaxon horn, brand new Electra cream tires.  Front load light is missing some guts.  Rides good!  I will pack, insure and ship to the lower 48 for $100.


----------



## REDAIR13

300


----------



## TheFizzer

REDAIR13 said:


> 300



No deal


----------



## ninolecoast

TheFizzer said:


> No deal



375


----------



## TheFizzer

ninolecoast said:


> 375



No deal


----------



## ninolecoast

425


----------



## TheFizzer

ninolecoast said:


> 425



No deal


----------



## ninolecoast

455


----------



## TheFizzer

ninolecoast said:


> 455



No deal


----------



## jacob9795

Is it blue or black?


----------



## TheFizzer

jacob9795 said:


> Is it blue or black?



Black


----------



## razinhellcustomz

TheFizzer said:


> No deal



$750.00


----------



## TheFizzer

razinhellcustomz said:


> $750.00



No deal


----------

